# hypo snow X mack snow enigma?



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

as title says?


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

hypo snow x mack snow enigma
12.5% normal
12.5% snow
6.25% super snow
12.5% hypo
6.25% hypo snow
6.25% hypo super snow
12.5% enigma
6.25% enigma snow
6.25% enigma super snow
6.25% hypo enigma
6.25% hypo enigma snow
6.25% hypo enigma super snow

Took me about 30 minutes to work out the percentages for this! But i finaly got there.


----------

